# Insulated Screens



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Thinking I might need silver screens for my newly-acquired 2006 EM Integra, if not immediately, and I'd be glad of recommendations. So far I've only come across Van Comfort who specifically show an illustration of screens to suit - http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/IsomattenInsulationExternalScreens.htm 
They require rails to be added over the side windows. Are they easy to fit and use? Does anyone use another brand? If so how are they attached?

Terry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Screen covers*

Hi

Are the side windows in the cab double glazed? If so, then only the very front scren is vulverable to condensation and heat loss. I would just buy some silver stuff and use suckers to stick it on.

Russell


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Having had a MH with and without external screens I would say they are THE most important accessory !!

They keep you warm and snug when its cold, keep internal condensation to a minimum (which internal screens do not do) and keep you cool in the summer.

A very worthwhile investment that makes a huge difference to your overall comfort.

I havbe a mate who bought a new Burstner A class and has fitted external blinds to that. His blinds came with self adhesive fixing rails (no need to put holes in your pride and joy)

Get your credit card out !!


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have just bought screens from van comfort for my recently aquired integra. As you say the side screens require a rail to be fitted but the screens come in 3 pieces and the front windscreen one can be put on without the side ones. As Russel says above O wonder whether the side ones will actually be needed. The window glass is all double glazed and you have internal screens for privacy. I,m going to try with just the windscreen bit and see how that goes before I think about the sides. Much less hassle to put on just the front screen.
I think van comfort were the only ones that I could find that did them. He had 2 sets a couple of weeks ago already made but slighjtly different sizes. The front screen bits were the same though. They were made I think a while ago but never sold them for some reason. He gave me a good deal on the price even if I don,t use the side screens.
I think I spoke to a fellow called Steve. V ery helpful
Regards, Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van Comfort*

Am I correct in thinking there is a MHF discount at Van Comfort?

Russell


----------

